# Betta sorority or Gouramis



## BrideTheGoldfish (Apr 29, 2019)

I want to start a Betta sorority with Cory cats and tetra. Or a honey gouramis with guppies. 
My tank is already established but I am not sure what would be the best. I am leaning towards Betta sorority. Any other ideas? I have look for ideas online but haven't loved any of the other choices. Any segustion for keeping these fish?


----------



## BrideTheGoldfish (Apr 29, 2019)

Also it is a 20 gallon high with sponge filter, a heater, and 3 kuhli loches that I cannot to get out.


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

The bettas would need a ton of plants and it may never work out. Dwarf gouramis maybe. You could always do a pair of German rams with some community fish. Apistogrammas would also be easier than bettas by far. (some get a bit large for a 20gal so research first).


----------



## BrideTheGoldfish (Apr 29, 2019)

Okay thanks ☺


----------



## limesandkiwi (Nov 6, 2013)

I actually have a a 20 gal that started out as a sorority. Now it has tetra and guppies
O a d one emrald Cory cat https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5f16x40uirY


----------



## gingerael (Mar 5, 2011)

A 20 gallon high is not a good tank for betta fish. Sororities are fantastic and can work with proper tank size and hiding places. A 20 gallon long would be more appropriate as it has less distance to the surface of the water.


----------



## fishmanbob3 (Apr 18, 2019)

I have a 55 gal tank with 5 FM betas along with 6 cory's, 6 tiger barbs, 5 Serape Tetras that seem to get along great and are thriving. Betas do take any abuse from any of the others and don't give any. atnk is now 90% planted with real plants and 15% with plastic plants, goal is to maintain 100% real plants. I change 5 gal of water per week to keep things fresh.


----------

